
Ask HN: Startup for Startups - wonderous
Looking for thoughts beyond what startups feel they need (and would pay for) that doesn&#x27;t currently exist.<p>If you post, please explain &quot;who needs what and why&quot; and how you currently solve the problem.<p>Have my own thoughts, which I&#x27;m happy to share, but really interested in what everyone thinks needs to be done to make it easier for startups to find success.
======
ParameterOne
I need REAL experts in specialized fields for very short periods of time
....on demand. Currently I ask a million people a million questions while
doing more research only to end up frustrated and with less time.

------
fiatjaf
I need some service that will do all the government bureaucracy for me and let
me just focus on the product.

